# Laptop CPU swaps, T6600 to a Q9100 possible?



## assemblethelight

I have laptop with the T6600 in it and i want a Q9100 or at least a T9500 upgrade. The CPU's are swap able. 

The Q9100 has a FSB difference and TDM of 45W. T6600 and T9500= 800mhz FSB, 35W. Q9100= 1333mhs FSB, 45W

Considering the FSB and CPU watts are different, can i swap these out?

I do know i may have to change things in the BIOS. ( If the HP allows me to change things.)

If i am not able to, can i at least change over to a T9500 with same specs?

Im trying to do so that i can up my multithreading in my DAW. The T6600 is up for the task but i would not mind spending a extra $150 on a CPU swap. 

My laptop: HP G71-340us


----------



## jonnyp11

well first you have to contact support and see which cpus it supports. all oem computers use low end mobos that don't have the coding to support all the cpu that work in that socket, so it might not even know how to use either of those two cpus. what sucks though is you're trying to get help from hp, one of the worst support services out there.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Biggest deal will possibly be the TDP and bios support on the machine. Not all OEM machines have 'low end motherboards' some do...some don't. Look up the CPU support list, or as was mentioned, email the manufacturer, they know the machine best. I would be mostly concerned with thermal dissipation...my Everex had a piss poor solution for it, and their 'solution' was running a process in the background that monitored temperature, and throttled the CPU when it hit the threshold. But that is the reason Everex is not making machines in the US anymore.


----------



## assemblethelight

The highest its seem the G71 series goes to in CPU's is the T6600. 

The motherboard is: 578701-001 by ASIS

I do not know where to search to see what my motherboard support.

I also do not want to lose or re-install windows. I am pretty sure it will take the T9500 at least because its the same exact specs, except for the ghz and mb cache


----------



## Okedokey

Just contact HP and ask them.  *http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...mpid=reg_r1002_auen&lc=en&product=4035651#N22*


----------



## assemblethelight

The guy says it is not possible on my laptop and that the highest it will go is my current processor. He also was more concerned about me getting a new laptop from HP. Like the DV7 for my needs.


----------



## linkin

Of course he was, that's his job.

What you might get better luck doing is a pin mod. Those CPU's are socket 775 right? A pin mod should be fairly easy to do.

Basically what it does is let current flow through 2 pins that normally don't, and it raises the FSB to the next level, from 667mhz to 800mhz, 800mhz to 1033mhz, etc. Look it up. For example "T6600 pin mod"

Here's some hits from google:

http://forum.notebookreview.com/har...et-upgrades/442164-can-you-pin-mod-t6600.html

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=651627


----------



## assemblethelight

No these are socket P not 775. Unless, it just another way of saying 775

I have never heard of the socket pin mod. I really just want to upgrade the processor in general. 

The guy said the processor and the graphics card work together or something like that. Said, i would mess things up if i upgraded the processor higher. 



linkin said:


> Of course he was, that's his job.
> 
> What you might get better luck doing is a pin mod. Those CPU's are socket 775 right? A pin mod should be fairly easy to do.
> 
> Basically what it does is let current flow through 2 pins that normally don't, and it raises the FSB to the next level, from 667mhz to 800mhz, 800mhz to 1033mhz, etc. Look it up. For example "T6600 pin mod"
> 
> Here's some hits from google:
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/har...et-upgrades/442164-can-you-pin-mod-t6600.html
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=651627


----------

